# JWT ECU and Turbo problems



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

my turbo is done...everything hooked up perfect...vaccum lines, gaskets, everything..perfect

the jim wolf ecu seems to not want to it open at WOT...it seems like its not given NEAR ENOUGH fuel at WOT..the spark plugs are ASH WHITE...it pops at WOT, like it is misfiring...boost tops at 7, like the stock wastegate should...

i even hooked up a vortec fmu to bump up the fuel pressure, but the same shit happened...any suggestions? the jwt is tuned for the 370s as well...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

did you get the ecu straight from JWT? generally JWTs setups make a lil rich up top........................what fuel pump do you have installed???????


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

also, what spark plugs are you using, and what gap???


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

chimmike said:


> did you get the ecu straight from JWT? generally JWTs setups make a lil rich up top........................what fuel pump do you have installed???????



the ecu is from JAVIERB14's lil brother...

stock fuel pump...

copper plugs, denso...stock gap... .042


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

WHOA, gap them WAY smaller than that.... NO MORE tahn .030...........YOU NEED A BIGGER FUEL PUMP!!!!!!!


damn tommy, I'm disappointed in you. lol


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

ALSO you need to get at least 1 step colder plugs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I suggest 2 steps colder for safety.............


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yea...i think i fouled my plugs from back when i flooded it...so im gonna replace them

if wes and mike young have a stock fuel pump, i think i should be ok...?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I'm pretty sure Mike doesn't have a stock fuel pump.....................and like I said, you need 1 or 2 step colder plugs gapped at .030 or less.............................don't do any high revv driving until you do this.

if it's running lean, get a bigger fuel pump........because the stockers may not have enough umph for the 370s at higher rpm.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

take care of hte plugs, and hopefully Mike, Mike, or Wes will step in and correct me or add and help you out bro.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

well, i thought the plugs had nothing to do with the fact that im running too lean...they indicated that im running too lean, but it obviously wasnt the cause...

i might need a bigger fuel pump,. cause it hates to open up at WOT...any more suggestions???


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

well you may be detonating too dude, you want to run colder plugs gapped closer to prevent this (you should know this if you did your research)

And I'd say at the bare minimum you should have a Walbro 190lph fuel pump in there, because the 370s sure aren't cutting it alone....

yo get on AIM or come over here I wanna see the setup. I'll regap the plugs for you


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

seriously tho, drive smart until the lean issue is figured out.....you don't want to melt a piston!


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

What air flow meter are you running? And you're sure you have no vacum leaks? Especially in the line between the fuel pressure regulator? 

Javiers ecu was not programed for the 240 MAF so if you have a 240 MAF there is your problem right there.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

James said:


> What air flow meter are you running? And you're sure you have no vacum leaks? Especially in the line between the fuel pressure regulator?
> 
> Javiers ecu was not programed for the 240 MAF so if you have a 240 MAF there is your problem right there.



stock MAF...i check all the vaccums i think


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Put a vacum/boost gauge on. You'll get a better idea of your vacum situation...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

vaccum holds steady at 18...

at WOT, it peaks at 8 for a split second, but not without going nuts, popping, and leaning out...


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

oh ok...

when are you hitting full boost? 

do you have the vacum lines on the regulator on the right way? it may sound strange but its happend and that can cause you to run lean...

you said you're poping? thats usually a sign of running rich... running lean you would get a lot of pinging but I wouldn't call it poping...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

James, I'm gonna look at his plugs. if they're black, he's runnin rich, if they're white, lean.

he told me they were really white tho.........so we'll see.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

maybe the injectors or fuel rail is clogged? Maybe he's running rich in two cylinders and lean in the others???


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Wouldn't the spark plugs show this? I'll find out tonite


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

IIRC, all the plugs were ASH WHITE


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

need a larger pump.......imho. RC engineering just flow checked your 370s, right?


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

Mike Y and wes are both the running with the stock fuel pump, so that shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Me too!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

his plugs weren't white..............the electrode was copper colored, (has a copper plug) but the rim was black. His gap was grand-canyon-esque, so I dropped it to about .028. He's running open downpipe.

When he drove off, it didn't sound bad, no popping..................as far as I could tell he may not be running lean, but I didn't look at it too much. It's a clean setup.....I'll work with ya on it Tommy, paint yer ic piping and stuff.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I think my plugs were at .025... I'm putting in the 7E's tomorrow and I'll gap them to .030


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

ahh, so you guys can run the bkr7e's? I wasn't sure if you were the same or not. Good to know!

Tommy, pick up some BKR6E's (NGK!!!!) and I'll gap 'em at .030 for ya.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

after mike gapped the plugs, the thing runs perfect...we are putting a wideband on it tomorrow and tuning it, cause i dont think it is getting over 5 psi...so we will tune it a lil with the boost controller...whew..ill let you guys know


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> after mike gapped the plugs, the thing runs perfect...we are putting a wideband on it tomorrow and tuning it, cause i dont think it is getting over 5 psi...so we will tune it a lil with the boost controller...whew..ill let you guys know


I use the SR20 platinum plugs 6 range gapped to .020


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

wes said:


> I use the SR20 platinum plugs 6 range gapped to .020


you gap that low?

I don't think he needs any smaller gap than .030 because he's on a T25 running low boost.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

chimmike said:


> you gap that low?
> 
> I don't think he needs any smaller gap than .030 because he's on a T25 running low boost.


Yes I run them at .020 I'd say try .025 and go from there. PFR6B-11's have been good thus far, I ran them on my NA motor at .030


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I ran .025 on brk7e's...........i wouldn't run any lower on coppers, but since you're using platinum I can see that. He's probably not making more than 160whp, and using stock MAF, so with the coppers .030 should be sufficient.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i hope these wont be any more than $10...are they expensive or what...cause if they are, they are gonna have to wait a few days


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i hope these wont be any more than $10...are they expensive or what...cause if they are, they are gonna have to wait a few days



just get the coppers Tommy, they're cheap, and everyone uses them on turbo apps. NGK bkr6e, and I'll gap 'em


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

chimmike said:


> just get the coppers Tommy, they're cheap, and everyone uses them on turbo apps. NGK bkr6e, and I'll gap 'em



your in love with gapping, arent you mikey boy haha


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

chimmike said:


> WHOA, gap them WAY smaller than that.... NO MORE tahn .030...........YOU NEED A BIGGER FUEL PUMP!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> damn tommy, I'm disappointed in you. lol


more like 0.020"

Mike


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

chimmike said:


> take care of hte plugs, and hopefully Mike, Mike, or Wes will step in and correct me or add and help you out bro.


Mike has a stock pump.

Mike


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> IIRC, all the plugs were ASH WHITE


Ash white can be ok if you are running unleaded.

Mike


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

chimmike said:


> just get the coppers Tommy, they're cheap, and everyone uses them on turbo apps. NGK bkr6e, and I'll gap 'em


Get the stock platinums one heat range colder, PFR6G-11, gap them down to 0.020. Run 3 bar fuel pressure, don't try to tune it, have Mike help you. Hopefuly you didnt melt off an electrode and damage the turbine or hurt the motor, hence you can only make 6 psi.

Don't cheap out on the plugs. Sorry I didnt help sooner, I didnt see this post right away.

Mike


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

morepower2 said:


> Get the stock platinums one heat range colder, PFR6G-11, gap them down to 0.020. Run 3 bar fuel pressure, don't try to tune it, have Mike help you. Hopefuly you didnt melt off an electrode and damage the turbine or hurt the motor, hence you can only make 6 psi.
> 
> Don't cheap out on the plugs. Sorry I didnt help sooner, I didnt see this post right away.
> 
> Mike


thanks...will do...whatbrand plugs are the ones that you said to get?? PFR6G-11? whats that brand


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> thanks...will do...whatbrand plugs are the ones that you said to get?? PFR6G-11? whats that brand


NGK Nissan plugs, get them from your dealer.

Mike


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

i thought stock 200sx se fuel pup was good for over 250 hp......


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> Get the stock platinums one heat range colder, PFR6G-11, gap them down to 0.020. Run 3 bar fuel pressure, don't try to tune it, have Mike help you. Hopefuly you didnt melt off an electrode and damage the turbine or hurt the motor, hence you can only make 6 psi.
> 
> Don't cheap out on the plugs. Sorry I didnt help sooner, I didnt see this post right away.
> 
> Mike



his plugs looked ok to me, not ash white, but he gap was pretty big. Obviously it made a big difference, didn't it Tommy? The electrodes were all intact..................but yeah, once he gets some new plugs I'll gap 'em for him. I inherited this gapper, the thing is great, I think it could be used to check valve clearances and stuff, but I won't ever attempt that without more skill and knowledge. (unfortunately I had to inherit the thing)

I meant to ask you Tommy, you're running 93 octane, RIGHT??? hahaha (yeah, I'm serious bro )


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Are the stock GA16DE plugs in the 5 range??? I though they came in the 6 range as well?


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

Question about plug gapping, from Mike's article on sentra.net


> The GA16 has a powerful stock ignition that can fire through turbo boost and NOS. Gap the plugs at 0.045". If you experience misfire under squeeze or high boost (and the rest of the ignition system is in good condition, like the cap, rotor and wires) you can close the gap down to as small as 0.020" to prevent it. Go down in 0.005" increments until the misfire stops. Higher cylinder pressures cause by big NOS or high boost requires smaller gaps with the stock ignition. The smaller gap loses a little power but this trick can tide you over until you can get that snazzy turkey roaster ignition.


Is this still true, or should the plugs just be gapped to .020 from the start? For my application the boost level would be 11 PSI max.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

never gap .045 on turbo. Just read this thread and it'll explain what happens. After I regapped Tommys plugs, he said the car was nearly 100% better


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

aminidab said:


> Question about plug gapping, from Mike's article on sentra.net
> 
> 
> Is this still true, or should the plugs just be gapped to .020 from the start? For my application the boost level would be 11 PSI max.


.020 from the start. Platinum SR20 plugs 6 heat range


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

One more question on the spark plugs. What's the difference between PFR6G and PFR6B?


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

additional NGK info


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks javier! That's more info than I could of asked for!


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

While there is some good info there, I still didn't find anywhere that explained the difference between the 'G' and 'B' part of the part numbers.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

firing end construction is different, must be some special manufacturer code.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

http://www.corollaperformance.com/TechInfo/NGK-Info.html

your answer!


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

James said:


> http://www.corollaperformance.com/TechInfo/NGK-Info.html
> 
> your answer!


After a bit more searching I found a key with more info on these plugs:
http://www.spark-plugs.co.uk/pages/technical/ngkjpg.htm

both say 
G = 'Fine wire nickel alloy center electrode'
B = 'Special design'
The one you listed has B listed as 'Special design for Honda CVCC'
Which dosen't give me much useful info, but at least my plug wasn't designed for a Honda


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I think it means A,B,C... and on and on... meaning any letter designation in that position indicates a special design, G being the fine wire and B being constructiond for the honda CVCC.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

Hey, so sum it up for me?

we want SE-R plugs, gapped to .20? with a 6 heat range?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

um... let me see... that specific letter in that space can range anywhere from A-Z... and that chart just breaks down the specific letter of it... good?

I have the BKR7E-11's I think they're called. Haven't had pinging at 10psi since I installed them...


----------



## sliverstar (Feb 20, 2003)

I am running the NGK's that james is running gapped at .022 and I haven't had any problems firing at all. I like to stay as close to stock spark plugs as I can.


----------



## SUN-E (May 3, 2004)

Man I can't figure this out!!!!
I swapped my gti-r into 200sx and im having the same prob with the wot, it idles ok but when i punch the gas even at idle it drop's to the point of almost stalling.... everything is the way i got in from the clip execpt flywheel, clutch and jwt ecu. But there is 3 hoses coming from underneath the QTB 
1st to bpv 2nd to intercooler 3rd i capped off with screw cause i can't find any spot what's so ever to put it. I guess that might be my prob but..... I DON"T KNOW!!!! Help me out thanx!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

SUN-E, it is NOT necessary to post this in every thread with JWT or turbo in the title. Please post in ONLY one thread about your problem.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

SUN-E said:


> Man I can't figure this out!!!!
> I swapped my gti-r into 200sx and im having the same prob with the wot, it idles ok but when i punch the gas even at idle it drop's to the point of almost stalling.... everything is the way i got in from the clip execpt flywheel, clutch and jwt ecu. But there is 3 hoses coming from underneath the QTB
> 1st to bpv 2nd to intercooler 3rd i capped off with screw cause i can't find any spot what's so ever to put it. I guess that might be my prob but..... I DON"T KNOW!!!! Help me out thanx!


whats a QTB?

Mike


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

morepower2 said:


> whats a QTB?
> 
> Mike



quad throttle body.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> quad throttle body.


Then I thnk the air regulator AAC valve is not hooked up right, hence the stalling.

Mike


----------



## SUN-E (May 3, 2004)

Thanx I'll check it out!


----------

